# Apache] SSL auch für VirtualHosts



## Moritz123 (30. September 2004)

Hallo!

ich nutze auf meinem Rechner zu Hause Xampp, das ja auch eine sichere Verbindung zu localhost unterstützt. Nun habe ich mir einen VirtualHost "work" angelegt, der direkt auf mein Verzeichnis zeigt, in dem meine Projektarbeiten liegen. Allerdings funktioniert hier ein Zugriff mit https://work/ nicht. Was muß ich umkonfigurieren, dass SSL auch in den VirtualHosts läuft?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sinac (30. September 2004)

Hatten wir schon öfters, schau mal in der Suche nach mod_rewrite

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## thoern (7. Oktober 2004)

Wenn der Apache mit SSL-Unterstützung kompiliert und das SSL-Modul eingebunden hat, brauchst Du nur SSL zu konfigurieren. Doku: http://www.modssl.org 

Für Apache 2 befindet sich die Doku auf http://www.apache.org


----------

